# 31150 by CRNA ED Dept, please HELP



## kjh2008 (Jun 18, 2009)

Our crna has performed 31150 in ED dept and my claims have cpt 31150 and 99140 w/P4 and QZ. Can anyone tell me how to correctly report this service for the CRNA professional charges?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 18, 2009)

kjh2008,

31150 is not a valid CPT code so I'm not sure what you're billing for. 

Since you indicate this was done in the ED maybe the service was an intubation (31500)??  If the CRNA personally performed an intubation this is a surgical procedure which should be billed at a flat fee rate.  In addition, P4 and 99140 are not appropriate for non-anesthesia charges and should not be billed with an intubation.

Julie, CPC


----------



## kjh2008 (Jun 19, 2009)

*cpt 31500 is the correct code*

the claim has 31500 and 99140 and they added P4 and QZ modifiers. So do I only report the 31500 w/POS 23 for ED and do I still need a modifier?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 19, 2009)

If the CRNA performed the emergency intubation you, most likely, should not be reporting the P4 or QZ modifier as these are modifiers for _anesthesia_ services.  Same goes for the 99140 - this is an anesthesia service add-on code.

However, we both know that sometimes payers have specific billing guidelines that do not follow CPT modifier guidelines.  If you're unsure I would look at how you bill other surgical services (i.e. an aline or block) to this payer to determine necessary modifiers.

Julie, CPC


----------

